# Western Canadian iasca/db dragracing finals



## defro13 (Aug 14, 2009)

Andres Car Audio is proud to announce that we are hosting the Western Canadian iasca/db dbdragracing finals. The event is being held at the South Okanagan Events Center in Penticton, British Columbia on August 23rd 2009......we will be offering iasca idbl, iasca sqc, sqi as well as db dragracing and bassrace.....both iasca and dbdragracing are 3x....there will be championship title belts up for grabs as well as thousands of dollars in prizes.....here is our show flyer....hope to see you all out


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

shooting to make this


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

You can contact us at Andres Car Audio in Kelowna
ph#250-860-1975 fx# 250-860-1976

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/71889.html


----------



## defro13 (Aug 14, 2009)

we have a lg 50" plasma as a prize to be won as well as a kenwood dnx5140, jbl marine headunits, hertz and audison stuff to much to list, clarion portable nav and a ton of other great stuff..........miss global canada will be in attendace for the all important photo op's .....as well we are also close to securing some of the local gentlemans club entertainers as well for some equally important photo op's.......


----------

